# Been in Hospital



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I haven't been around for a few days. Monday my 'wife' told me she wanted
her freedom, Tuesday, she told me she met someone at work, early Weds
morning I had bad chest pains, call 911. Stayed in hospital til Friday afternoon,
durring my hospital stay, she invited this guy over to fool around at our home.
Very hard time now. Be awile before I think of models.


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

I am very sorry to hear that !I wish you the best man .


----------



## AFILMDUDE (Nov 27, 2000)

Sorry Mitch. Hang in there.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Mitch, check your PM messages !! We are all with you on this.
Dabbler


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Hoping for the best !
Let us know about the chest pains.


----------



## THRUSH Central (Feb 20, 2003)

From those of us who have survived simular situations, please know this IS survivable! You can overcome the circumstances and you can heal to "model" another day! T.U.C.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I can see why you had to go to the hospital! That was alot of shock. Sorry about what happened, and hope the best for you.


----------



## MitchPD3 (Dec 27, 2001)

Ahh, the 'ole "freedom" speech. Heard that a few times in my lifetime. From one Mitch to another, hang in there brother because, believe it or not, it will get better!


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

That's *bleeped*-up.

Sorry, dude.  

Good luck with your ticker.


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

F*** Her!!!! You deserve better.Hang in there.You WILL be ok.My utmost sympathy goes out to you


----------



## Daikaiju1 (Apr 26, 2005)

Hey Mitch,

hang in there, we're all thinking of you. Some of us have been through this and will tell ya no matter how hard it is right now, it does get better.

All the best mate


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Very sorry to learn of your situation, Mitch. Our main concern is your health. What did the Doctors find? Do you have a serious problem or were the pains mostly stress (or extreme stress, in your unhappy case) related? Take care of yourself first. And remember there are plenty of us here that have gone through what you're going through and would be willing to give you all the support you need. Hang in there!!

Wayne


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Sorry to hear about that Pal.....hang in there!

Why is it if we wanted our 'other' to say "I'm leaving you, see I have met this guy" it will never happen!  

Let us know about what the Doc said!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

My nephew's wife told him the same thing last week. But he just went out and got drunk and rented a trailer.

Hang in, Mitch. Lots of people go thru it and survive.


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Mitch,
My mother passed away two weeks ago Thursday. The one person in my life that should have been comforting me was as distant as she has been for the last year. I know this is different from your situation, but I do understand how it feels when your wife has "other interests" more important than you. Only good friends are keeping me sane right now. I know you'll get through this difficult time. Email me if you need let off some steam.
Jerry Terrell


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

Remember Mitch, you've got friends here. If you need to bend someones ear we're here for you.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Ditto that there Mitch. We are here for you.

Huzz


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Yeah, Mitch - "We've got your back"!


Larry


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Don't take this the wrong way, but seek counciling. 

it just might really help!

it's made me a better partner, and she is much improved as well. Back in may we were both planning on splitting. We Loved each other but had 'issues' . With the help of a counciler as referee, we've got the crappy stuff behind us. She even gave me permission to buy that 4 foot Jupiter 2 hull - even though she tells her friends we have a flying saucer in the garage now - with a grin & tongue firmly in cheek.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

beeblebrox, 
sorry to hear about your mother. Usually the one good and constant friend one has is their mother, and she leaves a big empty when she's gone. My best wishes to you and Mitch.
Dabbler


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

Mitchell,
I been married twice myself, and had I known then what I know now,
Id have buried my head in the books, and stayed a virgin till I was 40..
I am divorced, single, and going to stay that way..
I definitely can empathize with what you are going through..But I 
will tell you this: It may feel overwhelmingly painful NOW..But it will
pass..and of course: NO man is alone who has FRIENDS...The 
main thing is to focus on your health, my friend..everything else
can be conquered..


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Mitch,
I'm very sorry to hear of your situation. Here's wishing you the best, whatever that may be.

Roy


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Thanks so much guys for your support. I'm trying to keep my 3 year old son
home with me to live. She's got MAJOR mental health issue in a way I'm glad someone else has them. Physically my heart's not damaged , but I have a
very high colestorol/triglicerides count, so I'm on a ton of meds. I need
to keep the stress down (yeah, right) Thanks again I'm glad you guys are here! :wave:


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

You know you're in our thoughts buddy. It's cliche, I know, but hang in there.


Chris


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

Man Crap like this ALWAYS happens to the Decent Folks why is that? My Father In Law has been Battling Cancer since last year,Now he finally gets a Clean Bill Of Health from the Docs,BUT NOW they found Three Tumors on his Brain,Two they Broke down with Steriods but one has to be Manully Removed (Nov 17th) meanwhile the Steroids they'd given him for Treatment have caused Sideeffects,It's just a Bad scene for a Good man who doesn't deserve it. So anyhoo Hope All Works out Sounds like you're doing well to escape that Situation.

John/Lonfan


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Sorry to hear about all this, and good luck. High cholesterol - drink plenty of water each day, more than you think you need, and do plenty of brisk walking for exercise(not running).


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Mitch, Hang in there buddy, it'll get better. Focus on what's important, your health and your child.


----------



## Old_McDonald (Jul 5, 2002)

Whew !!! Mitch, hearing this news sure takes me back and I had to wait a day before responding..

My ex-wife has schizophrenia. She never told me and went off her medication after we were married. Eventually, she grew too paranoid to stand living with me and wanted out as well. To this day, I can't decide if it was a curse or a blessing that I don't have any kids.

I'm really sorry to hear the news but take it from someone who's been thru it.
The worse of this will pass and you will find love again. We all learn from out mistakes.

Godspeed.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Again you guys are awesome!
My wife has obsessive compulsive behavior, and I know how hard it is 
to be with someone who has a mental illness who's not taking their treatments.
Well, her boyfriend will have to deal with it now.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

hey Mitch believe me man , i know what yer goin' thruogh . must be something in the water ( as they say ) . my wife of 12 years( who always told me i was her soul mate )and i are separating . 
seems we were both ready for this though and i plan on reveling in bachelorhood . 
not doing much modeling myself though just seems to be too much business to take care of now BUT i will be back at the bench and soon . 
no 2 situations are the same tho buddy and i am sorry to hear how it's affected yer health and well being . but my friend , you will survive . 
keep faith in yourself your friends and family . 
you'll be in my thoughts ,
harrell


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

To lighten up the situation, this reminds me of a few ersatz country music songs:-
"I got tears in my ears while lying on my back in my bed while I cry over you" -
" I hope you're livin' high on the hog like the pig you turned out to be" -
" My girl ran off with my best friend, and I sure miss HIM !" -
And, " How can I miss you if you won't go away !" -

SMILE my friend !! And good luck getting your boy. I kept three of my four during my troubles.
Dabbler


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

I have a crazy "X" myself.....I know what your going thru.......Karma will come around and you will come out on top.My "X" made lots of false accusations against me to the point of the FBI showing up at my house! Well 3 years later and I have the kids and shes livin with some guy who wont even let the kids come visit!!!! Kids have been with me a bit over a year now.....just goes to show you what comes around goes around.Your gonna be fine and if you ever wanna talk......im here


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

My heart goes out to all of you who've had such major problems with your Significant Others. Some have said that they weren't ready to do any plastic modeling right now, and I suspect that might be a good call. As we all know, the hobby can be more stress-inducing than stress-releasing sometimes.

But until you feel like modeling will help take your minds off your troubles (rather than add some), surely you realize that we're all here to help.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

On the other hand, maybe building a model - something you do to realx, some you have _control _over - will help. Up to you, of course.

Stress is a tough nut to crack. I went thru a year of meds and therapy due to heavy work stress a while ago. It's tough because, usually, the only way to resolve the stress is to have the stressful situation end, or change your mind-set to accept the situation. And that takes time and patience.

Just try to tell yourself "it may be rough now, but eventually, all situations change, and all problems are resolved." Patience.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Beck hang tight with us here and we'll get through it together!
Thanks again everyone for the encouragment!!


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

every day gets a little better .i know there's a lot of "stuff" to deal with but if we take it one step at a time the ship stays on course . 
just keep on bein' yourself .
hb


----------



## yamahog (Nov 19, 1998)

*Friends*

Mitch,

Zathros said it best: "No man is alone who has friends." That's very true. You're loaded with friends.

As for your "wife," keep in mind that what goes around, comes around. You ARE better off.


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

What Hawg said, Mitch! I wish you all the best!

- GJS


----------



## fjimi (Sep 29, 2004)

Be strong Mitch :thumbsup: and we're glad your heart is in check. You're a good man and it's reflected by the posts in this thread. Don't blame yourself, time cures all and you'll be fine (and better off) in the long run. I'll look forward to that day and for you to post your success here!

I lost my Mom in March and I think everyday gets a little easier.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Sorry aobout your Mom, Fjimi. Yes time does heal, and I know this will make me stronger.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Sorry to hear your troubles, Mitch, whover the wise man was that said "The best revenge is living well" was wise indeed. A nurse I used to be crazy about gave me the ol' "we need to talk, I don't know how to tell you this, it just happened while you were working nights" speech on the morning of my birthday years ago (after I had just worked a 24 hour shift natch). I handled the news so maturely it cost me a job, a good friend, and about $6,000 1988 dollars.

She wasn't worth it


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

hey Dabs , those are great man . there's one i've been hearin' around these parts that goes , "it's hard to kiss the lips at night that chew your ass out all day long " . 
hb


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

:tongue: Ooooh, I love it when you talk dirty !!!! :devil: 
Dabbler


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

HB, You hang in there too buddy. Write me anytime if you need to talk.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Know what happens when you play a country song backwards? You get your wife back, you get your job back, you get your house back, you get sober, you get out of prison. . . Yeah, it's old, but still funny.

And remember, whatever personal troubles you're going through, at least you're not living in France!


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

beck said:


> hey Dabs , those are great man . there's one i've been hearin' around these parts that goes , "it's hard to kiss the lips at night that chew your ass out all day long " .
> hb


That's just how my future Ex-is a Bi#$H!!!!!!
Like the Landlady on Kung Fu Hustle...she has the "Lions Roar"!!


----------



## Old_McDonald (Jul 5, 2002)

Mitchellmania said:


> That's just how my future Ex-"!!


Ya know, that kinda reminds me of the great line I heard in the movie named Jurrasic Park. Remember that scene where they were discussing the woman archeologist and he says, "He's always looking for a future Mrs Ex"

Hang in there sport. You'll soon be playing the field again.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Thanks, Old McD!


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

Got an E-Mail the other Day with these Gags: My Wife and I haven't Spoken in Eight Months. Well I'm Not The Type To Inturupt Somebody! lol Or; I KNEW I married Mrs. RIGHT I just didn't know her first Name was ALWAYS! lol Well anyway again Best of luck

John/Lonfan


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

..."she has the 'lion's roar !!' ".
i hear ya buddy lol . i actually feel like someone's lifted a building off my back . 
hb


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

You gotta have a sense of humor !!


----------



## Ohio_Southpaw (Apr 26, 2005)

I was married 9 years, been divorced for 6 now, so I am 2/3 of the way to being back in the black!!! On occassion I think she may be tolerable again.... then she does something to remind me why I am so happy we aren't together!! The icing on the cake is being able to just walk away (or hang up the phone) when she switches into "Super-B" mode!!


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

*Wha - ?!?*



John P said:


> On the other hand, maybe building a model - something you do to realx, some you have _control _over - will help...


You have *control *over your model building??? I'm in *AWE*, man!! :freak:


----------



## alpha-8 (Oct 31, 1999)

My uncle has a theory about the 3 rings of marriage:

1. the engagement ring
2. the wedding ring
3. the suffering


----------



## Old_McDonald (Jul 5, 2002)

Ahh Heck.....Let's face it. The Ferengi had the right idea about females...


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I just think of ALL the models I could have had ( and heart ache I woulda saved) instead of buying that stupid diamond ring!


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

hey Mitch think of all the models we're gonna BE buying TLOTEMDE (the laugh of the evil mad doctor ensues as opposed to just lol) .
hb


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Yeah!! And I don't have to sneak em in the house anymore!!


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Mitchellmania said:


> Yeah!! And I don't have to sneak em in the house anymore!!


 :thumbsup: See that, there's a bright side to everything.............sorta  
Dabbler


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Old_McDonald said:


> Ahh Heck.....Let's face it. The Ferengi had the right idea about females...


But some women should ALWAYS wear clothes. :freak: 
(GAHHH! JANET RENO! I'M BLIND! I'M BLIND!)


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Mitchellmania said:


> I just think of ALL the models I could have had ( and heart ache I woulda saved) instead of buying that stupid diamond ring!


NO, the only person who never "loses" is someone who never takes a chance. But then they never win either.
Dabbler


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

I am a bit late on this one but I hope all goes well. I went thru crap knee deep, which doesn't sound like much but when you consider I was standing on my head....
I got my son almost 8 years ago from that nut job and then she did a good job of turning him against herself. Kind of worked out nicely.
A year after we split up I meet a great woman, been together almost 10 years and it feels like we have been together only months.
Things do get waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay better.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Thanks again guys! Things will get better.


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Hang in there Mitch, it will make you a stronger person.
I remember when my 1st wife decided she wanted her "freedom".
After a while and in the absence of all the B/s in our 'marriage', it felt less like a divorce and more like a parole!
Then after I moved on, and she got hung up with a REAL abusive jerk, she decided being married to me wasn't so bad afterall. So she calls me with a humbled, teary-eyed plea for a reconciliation...
NAH!!


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I hope her boyfriend doesn't turn out that way - for my 3 year old's sake!


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

That WILL be the rough part Mitch ! Try to keep your cool around the kid, don't bad-mouth the mother. Let her dig the hole and she'll soon fall in it. I drove myself nuts fretting the everyday small stuff instead of looking at the long-run picture. Eventually she messed herself up and I got the three youngest. The oldest was a "mama's boy" and went to the service soon after.
And by the way, the two oldest were "hers" from a first marriage, but I raised them from infancy. So I got custody of "our" two AND one of "hers". ( Though I didn't, and still don't, think of them that way.) The reward is that he thanked me many times for the good life & family he has now. Plus the two grandsons he gave me didn't hurt !!!!
Dabbler

PS. Jimmy B is right. Although I was the one who got the divorce it was still traumatic, but after a while it felt like all the weight was off my shoulders!!!!


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

My parents divorced when I was five. They managed to be civil to each other in front of me and my brother. My mother and first stepmother even called each other every December to figure out what to get "their boys" for Christmas. 

With a little effort, you get to keep your kids respect and they get as normal a childhood as possible.


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Last night my x monster-inlaw called and asked if she could take the kids for the weekend....being the gentleman that I am of course I said yes.......anyway this morning I tell the kids on the way to the bus stop that theyre going to Nana n Pop' os house and my oldest Chris (9) asked if his Mom would be there and I said no.......he said "good".....just warms my heart


----------



## fjimi (Sep 29, 2004)

Mitch-Again, things will work out for the best. YOUR kid will always be YOUR kid no matter who enters the scene or what anyone says. Be civil as possible, maintain face, stand your ground and the truth always wins in the end. Focus on today while working on next steps for a better tomorrow! :thumbsup: 
fjimi


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

It is getting easier day by day, My 3 year old son sang happy birthday
to me last night! That made my whole day!!


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Oh?

Well in that case, Happy Birthday from me. But I can't sing. Trust me!! 

Huzz


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Dang Mitch, Happy Birthday!!!!!


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

And how old are you? Come on, we've got our Depends and Geratol jokes ready to go!


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

Happy Birthday, Mitch! Hope you had a great day. My wish for you is that this year life goes your way.

Oh, and to make sure it gets a good start I won't sing Happy Birthday either. Believe me no one wants to hear me sing.  :hat:


----------



## BATBOB (Jul 14, 2003)

Mitch,

Your 3 year old will always be yours. Always be there.

Last night my 4 year old son sang to me when I was trying to sleep.

"Go to sleep"
"Go to sleep"
"Go to sleep my sweet Daddy"
"Go to sleep"
"Go to sleeeeeeeeeeppp"

That was my kid ad libbing a song I used to sing him to sleep with.

Happy Birthday.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Kids make it all worth while! Thanks, everyone!


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

Happy birthday Mitch :hat: ! ( as usual a day late ) .
hb


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Thanks, Beck!


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

Happy Birthday!! :hat:


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

:wave: Sorry I missed the thread yesterday. Belated Happy Birthday Mitch !!
Keep your chin up.......BUT your mouth closed, there may be birds flying over !! :freak: 
Dabbler


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Thanks!!! It's hard to see my soon to be ex wife when I leave my son off
to her this morning and she has a hickey on her neck.  .
She never let me give her any. Man it crushed me all over again.


----------



## Old_McDonald (Jul 5, 2002)

Mitchellmania said:


> Thanks!!! It's hard to see my soon to be ex wife when I leave my son off
> to her this morning and she has a hickey on her neck.  .
> She never let me give her any. Man it crushed me all over again.


Boy, that's mean. Look, when you get back on the dating wagon, be sure to wear a shirt that has a little lipstick on the collar for her to see. Let her know that kind of pain goes both ways.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

OH SO TRUE !!! The little subtlety game !! It'll drive 'em crazy.
( The "hickey" was HER way of playing the game !! )
My ex once told my son she never married or "got serious again" because she "always thought of your Dad". Although I'm a big Hank Williams fan, I DID pick up the guitar on occasion and sing Dillon's "Don't Think Twice, It's Alright"
It's VERY cathartic !!
Pickin' & Grinnin' Dabbler


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

:wave: If "she" has access to see your car or house, bop on down to the Goodwill store & buy a couple used bras and panties. Sort of semi-hide them in your car & sofa, etc. Then act nonchalant. Gotta get a reaction !!  
Devilish Dabbler


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Used stuff? Nah! Get a few bits of that new Victoria's Secret stuff if you really want to make her eyes bug out!

Just don't wear it yerself. LOL! 

Huzz


----------



## BATBOB (Jul 14, 2003)

You know Mitch, in my son's first year and half of life, I didn't see him for about 6 months because he was off with my wife visiting her mom. 3 months for a visit, and a return visit when her mom was diagnosed with cancer and going through emergency surgery.

I made sure to call my boy twice a day as I couldn't go visit them at the time (the other side of the world) because of my own cancer treatments. Keep pn giving your kid that love. They never forget their daddy. Nicholas and I are closer than ever, and he prefers me over his mom most of the time which makes her real jealous.


----------



## fjimi (Sep 29, 2004)

(I had to :wave: )



the Dabbler said:


> OH SO TRUE !!! The little subtlety game !! It'll drive 'em crazy."... I DID pick up the guitar on occasion and sing Dillon's "Don't Think Twice, It's Alright" It's VERY cathartic !!
> 
> I think you may mean Dylan as in Bob. Dillon is most likely a dude on a soap opera opposite Jimmy Hendricks.
> 
> ...


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

I saw that quote on-line some time ago with the pic of a gorgeous chick.
About Dylan, musta been a senior moment, I don't even remember typing it that way. maybe I was on auto pilot ?? Sheesh !! OH, I just washed my hands & couldn't do a thing with 'em !
Dabbler


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*It does get better*

Mitch,

My daughters nineteen years old, and I've raised her since she was Four 
years old WITHOUT that "WASTE" that simply bore her, and I was too captivated at the time to realize that marraige to her wouldnt be easy..I got myself an "O.J Simpson Dream team" set of lawyers and took custody..For myself,it was the best thing I could do, and for my daughter , it was even BETTER..Shes in College and doing great, and is gonna make her Old man REAL
proud one day..


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Great story Z, and a happy ending ! I just wish more judges would see things in that light and stop the ancient belief that the "mother" is always the best to raise a child !!
"Mens' Lib" still has a way to go, but it's getting better !!
Dabbler


----------

